# Repairing Rotten Wood Frame Stucco Column Bases



## Sir Mixalot

I just finished up an exterior painting project, where I had to repair the wood frame stucco column bases at the front entry of a home that was built in 1995. The home is block. But the column bases are wood frame and stucco sitting on the concrete slab. Over the years moisture had got into the bases which led to termites and wood rot in these areas.























































More photos to follow....


----------



## RH

So why didn't the builder didn't go with a concrete base to begin with (I know - money)? I mean, wouldn't that be the proper way to go? That seems like a lot for a wooden base to support - even if it isn't rotted out.

I understand that termites can be a real issue down there. Up here it's mainly carpenter ants that are the main culprits.


----------



## PatsPainting

Damn that looks freaking micky mouse. I'm bet when that was being built, it was hidden from the inspectors.

Recently ran into something similar but it was wood. The prior guys cut off the rotten part and just stuffed some scrap wood underneath it. These were 6x6 posts supporting about 15 4x6's that were 16 feet long.

I had to remove all the 4x6's and replace 2 6x6's then put the 4x6's back on top. 

Pat


----------



## Sir Mixalot

I had to totally rebuild both of the column bases. 








After re-framing and adding the new plywood. I added two layers of tar paper, vinyl corner bead and screed bead before attaching the wire lathe. 








Scratch coat.

















After I got the left column base scratched in, it was time to tear into the right side and get it to the scratched in point.


----------



## PatsPainting

Is it still hollow under there? Do those columns support allot of weight?
Pat


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo

What a mess. Very nice repair work!


----------



## Sir Mixalot

RH said:


> So why didn't the builder didn't go with a concrete base to begin with (I know - money)? I mean, wouldn't that be the proper way to go? That seems like a lot for a wooden base to support - even if it isn't rotted out.
> 
> I understand that termites can be a real issue down there. Up here it's mainly carpenter ants that are the main culprits.


Yes block would be the best option when it was built. This way was a common practice here in the 1990's. These people that I'm doing this project for are selling the home. They wanted fixed, but didn't want to go the concrete block route. :no:

The only load the column bases are holding is the pvc column. Everything else is being supported by that 4'x4' post. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Floating out the brown coat for new texture.


----------



## mudbone

RH said:


> So why didn't the builder didn't go with a concrete base to begin with (I know - money)? I mean, wouldn't that be the proper way to go? That seems like a lot for a wooden base to support - even if it isn't rotted out.
> 
> I understand that termites can be a real issue down there. Up here it's mainly carpenter ants that are the main culprits.


That's better then fleas!:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone

Sir Mixalot said:


> Floating out the brown coat for new texture.
> Floating out some new stucco brown coat for texture - YouTube


Sweeeet!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Adding texture to the stucco column base repair to match the rest of the house


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Next I primed the newly stuccoed areas with Rich Flex Alkali Resistant Acrylic Masonry Primer by Richards Paint.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

After the primer dried, I applied two coats of Richards Signature Series 100% Acrylic Satin House & Trim paint.


----------



## wje

Nice Documentation Sir!


----------



## mudbone

Wow you Sure Mixalot!


----------



## Delta Painting

Good tutorial and repair!


----------



## vermontpainter

Well done, Paul. Very nice job.


----------



## Wolfgang

Nice documentation of the job.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Great job as always Paul. :thumbsup:


----------



## mudbone

You know your stuff sir!:thumbsup:


----------



## woodcoyote

Good stuff! Glad to see you actually did a full detailed repair instead of just a patch job.

Hopefully it lasts another 20 years or so before needing to be fixed up. Nothing lasts forever, so it's actually a good thing you did what you did now vs. who knows what later.

Keep it up!


----------



## simplesteppainting

nice work!


----------

